# Virtual Box on FreeBSD



## balanga (Sep 28, 2014)

I've just been reading about Virtual Box:-

http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/server-storage/virtualbox/overview/index.html

and I read



> VirtualBox is powerful Cross-platform Virtualization Software for x86-based systems.
> "Cross-platform" means that it installs on Windows, Linux, Mac OS X and Solaris x86 computers.



Anyone know if it will install on FreeBSD?


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 28, 2014)

emulators/virtualbox-ose suggests that the answer is yes.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Sep 28, 2014)

Been using VirtualBox on FreeBSD since FreeBSD8, iirc. I run Windows Vista, Windows 7, CentOS, Ubuntu, Mint and PC-BSD. Frequently three at a time without issue.


----------



## Oko (Sep 29, 2014)

Tried to use in production about half a year ago. It took 2 days to compile on serious hardware and was not very stable. Went back to Red Hat and then ditch all together VirtualBox for KVM. I hear that Linux containers are becoming popular which begs the question why I didn't use Jails to begin with instead of all that crap I am using? Well in part because I inherited certain setup and in part because the application we are deploying heavily depends on Java which doesn't run on FreeBSD (no rant please I am talking about Oracle Java and I do not run any Linux binary crap on FreeBSD).
I am hopping we will be able to ditch Java and run things in Jail as they should have  being run to begin with.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 29, 2014)

The default options build Qt4 for the GUI.  That can be turned off, using just `VBoxManage` to run it from the command line.  Although the Qt stuff does not need rebuilding often, so if you sit though it once, it should be good for a while.


----------

